# muscle gainer that works??????



## joe1988 (Jan 17, 2010)

hi its joe again lol, i was looking for strongman websites at school today and i came across a website which sells muscle gainers, at first i thought it was one of those websites that tries to con naive people who want to get big with no work out of there money, but then i read interviews from magnus ver magnussun, yes the 4 time world strongest man, and interviews from Chris Confessore a many time strength world record holder that this product really works and say without it they may not of achieved the things they did without there product. the website incase u r interested is www.ironcurtainlabs.com have a look and let me know what u think coz i might invest in this if its helped greats like them


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

Mate all it will be is a milk shake that is crammed with protein, carbs and calories. Every suppliment company makes their own version of this.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2004)

joe save your money for food mate,

plenty of tuna,and pasta.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2004)

Joe,

If I was offered free products and alot of money to hype some supplements I would.

Lots of Por Bodybuilders do this...but not for free (they want a years supply and 2k for it I bet).


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

I would sell out straight away if someone waved a cheque and some free s**t under my nose just for a pic in an advert


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2004)

I'm currently using mammoth 2500 as a pre workout shake your views will be apreciated


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2004)

Bump to Steve - food makes you big!

Although, you could always make your own gainer :

2 scoops protein powder

2 scoops skimmed milk powder

2 tbsp peanut butter

1 banana chopped

1 pint skimmed milk

chuck everything into a blender and blitz then drink.

Cheers,

LM


----------



## Dan* (May 6, 2004)

Just drink lots of *MILK* 

________

Justin bieber fan


----------



## bukem (Apr 17, 2004)

bump the milk. Think gallons not pints


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2004)

Bump!

A certain UK supp co sells a 'growth factor' product, from what I can make out it's not much more than milk but I'm not 100% sure on all the ingredients and as I don't fancy a libel case at present I'm now gonna shut up...

Oh, apart from a sig. I saw once that read :

f**k MILK.....GOT TREN!!!

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2004)

> Just drink lots of MILK


agree


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2004)

i don't sugest milk products,becouse it's have too much sungers and we all know what sugers do

forbb


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2004)

yeh but technicaly if ur gunna be takeing weight ganers and everything all the time thats just got as much fu**ing sugar in it as everything els dose lol


----------



## Dan* (May 6, 2004)

:shock: Milk doesn't have alot of sugars..lol

________

BUY MARIJUANA SEEDS


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

long as u keep to skimmed milk its all pretty healthy.

just got bak from a 2 week no training/eating everything s**t under the sun holiday in egypt..........  hardcore time !


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2004)

Milk carbohydrates are lactose, which is a type of suger. 5g of carbs per 100ml in milk

Although, I know a Mr Hampshire Winner and a Mr Britain qualifier. He never took steroids and drank 6 pints of milk a day. This was about 25 years ago before all of our fancy supplaments and it worked for him

J :twisted:


----------



## mutley1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

True mate. However, I've developed a lactose intolerance from taking too much milk on board, so I'm right off it. Even my tea has soya milk in 

Smart signature BTW. You can never push the subject of overtraining too much.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2004)

hello mutley,

how did you first no you had a intolerance?

was it the shits or something?

cheers


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2004)

Dan said:


> Just drink lots of *MILK*


'milk is for babies'

'when you grow up you must be a man and drink beer'

:lol:


----------



## vinger (Mar 3, 2004)

im with u on that one!!!! 

mmmmm. beer......


----------



## nebodybuilder (Jul 2, 2004)

milk is cheap and a good source of protein but it does contain lactose in high amounts. just vary your protein sources.

by the way, skimmed milk has just as many sugars in as full fat milk.


----------

